

Hacker News Organic Steve Jobs Tribute - tjbarbour
http://i.imgur.com/IDct8.png

======
hcurtiss
Good call, man. We posted the same picture only seconds apart. Really
something to see the influence he's had on this community.

~~~
tjbarbour
Ha yeah, I saw the same thing & lol'd ;) We're getting meta-meta now... But
its a cool effect.

